# Use Pioneer VSX-1120-K remote (AXD7591) to control DirecTV



## TraceBusta (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi, I recently purchased and set up my first home theater system and I absolutely love it so far. I'm just getting everything figured out. I have the Pioneer vsx-1120-k AVR and I'd like program the controller to use on my DirecTV HR24-100 receiver. The codes provided in the AVR manual only have one code that seems to be close, but doesn't provide full functionality. 

Does anyone know of a code that will work? Or do I have to program the remote to "learn" the functions of the DirecTV receiver.

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Trace!

This is a common problem with programmable codes. They seldom have everything you need. You’ll have to program the remote to learn the DirecTV functions.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

